
Malloy Hoverbike Worlds first flying motorcycle - nwrk
https://www.hover-bike.com/
======
JoeAltmaier
Short video clips show a sort of hover-craft using ground effect to skim along
just above the grass. Would like to see how they justify the claim of 60MPH
and 10,000 feet.

Then there's the image of a person straddling what is essentially a human-
sized Cuisinart. Nuh-uh

------
admay
$89,9080 donated so far. Impressive.

